# Spraying with grow tubes?



## Pat57 (Jun 14, 2013)

What do you guys do when you spray if your vines are still in the grow tubes? Removing the tubes would be easy but getting them back over the vines without doing a lot of damage would be difficult. My vines are coming along nicely and I don't see any sign of any diseases/fungus on any of them, but I'm wondering if I should start a spray program?

I have the following varieties:

Petite Pearl
Marquette
Zweigelt
Chancellor
Dornfelder
Ives
Regent
M.Foch
Sabrevois
L.Millot
Frontenac 

I still want to get these:
Baltica
Golubok
Rondo
Castel
Lemberger ?

thx, Pat


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2013)

It is hard with the tubes. You can try to spray down the tube, but it doesn't spread out well inside. Just do the best you can until the tubes are removed.


----------



## Pat57 (Jun 14, 2013)

OK thanks a lot


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 15, 2013)

I have used a hand held 2 gallon sprayer and set the nozzle to a fan spray and just shove it down and spray on the way out. Hits most of the leaves in the tube. Depends on how many plants you have in tubes, I have only had about 100 at one time. 
How many plants do you have?


----------



## Pat57 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have about 30 vines


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 15, 2013)

A pump up sprayer will work fine. Good luck with the grapes!


----------



## Pat57 (Jun 15, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> A pump up sprayer will work fine. Good luck with the grapes!



Ok, thanks, I have a new 4 gallon backpack sprayer that will be here Tuesday, I'll give it a try.


----------

